# Cash Shells on NSX?



## David007 (5 November 2009)

Hi.. I am new to Australia in the last few weeks so just finding my feet... I have looked at the NSX website and gone through their listing requirements but can't find anything on 'cash shells' ... I will be speaking with a sponsoring broker but came across your forum and wondered if anyone knows whether you can list a cash shell/investment company, whatever you want to call it?

Cheers


----------

